# Tips wanted on decommissioning hydronic heating system



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

Other than just draining the system at the boiler. Is there any trick for getting the water out of any trapped piping? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

adding pressure (compressor) to different points in the system?

opening vents to allow everything to drain...

cutting pipe at high points to allow air into the system

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Would connecting a wetvac to the drain work too?*

I have seen sprinkler fitters hook large wetvacs to their main drain and leave them running while they adjust the sprinkler head drops. Seems like that might help to get the last remaining water out after doing what you suggested.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We drain as much as possible by gravity, and anything thats left in the system we use wet vacs


----------

